# When can I give my 4 1/2 week old pitbull solid food?



## DrewQuinz (Jan 23, 2009)

I am feeding her Esbilac 2nd Step Puppy Weaning and she really likes it but when can I start giving her...say puppy chow? she is completely off the bottle BTW, and when giving her real solid food do I just give it to her one day out of the blue? also she doesn't drink water she just sniffs it and walks away. If you are wondering why I have her so young, her mom died so I took her in.


----------



## DrewQuinz (Jan 23, 2009)

I went on the Purina site and saw one but can't link due to my post count...can you link me to the right one for my puppy?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

feed whatever your wallet can afford. Around 5 weeks I would start with the solid food if he has his back teeth breaking through the gums. Mix the puppy formula in with the dry food and let it soak for a minute so the food gets a little soft... keep up with the mixture for about a week week and a half then start removing some of the forumla slowly from his diet because his little back teeth will be ready for some munchin time!


----------



## DrewQuinz (Jan 23, 2009)

What do you think is the BEST food for puppies?


----------



## DrewQuinz (Jan 23, 2009)

And infinity8x3 I went to your site and saw your puppy...how are you training him? what do you do? I'm trying to train her but she thinks i'm playing all the time I think. She bites me and I tell her "NO" in a loud voice but it does nothing. Any tips? I know we are talking about food but I just had to ask


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

orijen is a GREEEAAATTTT food... but it is pretty pricey


----------



## MikeM (Jan 23, 2009)

Lilly is six and a half weeks and is loving her Solid Gold puppy...I let it soak in warm water for awhile to soften it up and she has absolutely no problem with it.

I'm in the process of switching her off Purina puppy chow to solid gold so she's at about half and half right now.

For some reason she was being fed Purina puppy chow before I rescued her and its not really a good food.

Go with something higher end if you can, but Purina One will do in a pinch.


----------



## KING KONG (Jan 30, 2009)

i started giving mine solid food soaked in water (to soften it up) when he was about 6 weeks.


----------

